# Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Την ώρα που έκλεινε ο υπολογιστής, περασμένα μεσάνυχτα (κακό συνήθειο, πρέπει να το κόψω) μου δημιουργήθηκε ένας βαρύς κι ασήκωτος προβληματισμός. Πώς γράφουμε το άγιο φως/άγιο Φως/Άγιο Φως; Εννοώ, πού πάνε τα κεφαλαία;

Πρώτη μου δουλειά λοιπόν πρωί πρωί να ανοίξω τη σχολική γραμματική στον υπολογιστή (αφού όλα πια τα έχουμε ηλεκτρονικά). Ως γνωστόν, η απάντηση σε όλα βρίσκεται στη σχολική γραμματική. Να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα....

Πηγαίνω λοιπόν στη *Γραμματική νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας*, έκδοση ΟΕΔΒ 2009 (και στο εξής *ΓΝΕΓ09*) και βρίσκω στη σελ. 31 (Κεφ. 2. Τα ουσιαστικά, Ενότ. 2.1 Ορισμός-Λειτουργία-Χρήση-Είδη) --και μάλιστα, εντός πλαισίου:

Το αρχικό γράμμα των κύριων ονομάτων γράφεται με κεφαλαίο. Με κεφαλαίο γράφεται επίσης και το αρχικό γράμμα των εθνικών ονομάτων (π.χ. Σουηδός), των τιμητικών τίτλων (π.χ. Σεβασμιότατος), η λέξη θεός και σχετικές επωνυμίες (Κύριος, Παναγία, Εσταυρωμένος κτλ.), των εκκλησιαστικών θεσμών (π.χ. Ιερά Σύνοδος), των ναών (π.χ. Άγιος Γεώργιος), των εφημερίδων (π.χ. Είδηση), των περιοδικών (π.χ. Αίολος), των πόλεων και των κρατών (π.χ. Τρίπολη, Αλβανία), των οδών (π.χ. οδός Βενιζέλου), των πλατειών (π.χ. πλατεία Συντάγματος), των νομών (π.χ. νομός Ροδόπης), των τοποθεσιών (π.χ. Λιβάδια), των ποταμών (π.χ. Πηνειός), των βουνών (π.χ. Όλυμπος), των λιμνών (π.χ. Μικρή Βόλβη), των ιστορικών όρων (π.χ. Αναγέννηση), των επιστημών ως επίσημων όρων (π.χ. Φιλοσοφία), των επιστημονικών, διοικητικών, εκπαιδευτικών, πολιτικών ιδρυμάτων, οργανισμών και φορέων (π.χ. Ακαδημία Αθηνών, Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, Β' Λύκειο Βόλου, Υπουργείο Οικονομικών, θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένων αθλητικών αγώνων (π.χ. Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες) και των ουράνιων σωμάτων (π.χ. Ήλιος, Γη).

Η χρήση του αρχικού κεφαλαίου ή πεζού γράμματος δεν υπόκειται σε απόλυτους κανόνες. Εξαρτάται και από παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας.​
Ώπα, ώπα! _Δεν υπόκειται σε απόλυτους κανόνες; Εξαρτάται και από παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας;_

Δηλαδή, ο επόμενος τίτλος και η πρώτη παράγραφος του σημερινού άρθρου στον ιστότοπο των Νέων είναι 100% σωστά;

*Με Λατινικά, Χημεία, Ηλεκτρολογία και Ανάπτυξη Εφαρμογών συνεχίζονται οι Πανελλαδικές
*
Στα Λατινικά Θεωρητικής Κατεύθυνσης, στη Χημεία Θετικής Κατεύθυνσης, στην Ηλεκτρολογία Τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης (κύκλος Τεχνολογίας και Παραγωγής) και στην Ανάπτυξη Εφαρμογών σε Προγραμματιστικό Περιβάλλον Τεχνολογικής Κατεύθυνσης (κύκλος Πληροφορικής και Υπηρεσιών) εξετάζονται οι υποψήφιοι των Γενικών Λυκείων και των Ημερησίων ΕΠΑΛ, διεκδικώντας μια θέση στα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ της χώρας. [...]​
Αυτό το κείμενο, που {μόνο εμένα άραγε;} μου θυμίζει γερμανικά με ελληνικές λέξεις, είναι σωστό; Γιατί όχι; Αφού γράφονται με κεφαλαίο _τα ονόματα επιστημών ως επίσημων όρων (π.χ. Φιλοσοφία)_ γιατί όχι και η _Ανάπτυξη Εφαρμογών σε Προγραμματιστικό Περιβάλλον_ –και μάλιστα, _Τεχνολογικής Κατεύθυνσης (κύκλος Πληροφορικής και Υπηρεσιών)_; Πόσο πιο επίσημος (με άλλα λόγια, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό) μπορεί να γίνει αυτός ο όρος; (Εντάξει, ένα μικρό παράπονο μπορεί να έχει ο κύκλος, αλλά από τα γεωμετρικά σχήματα, νομίζω ότι μόνο το Πεντάγωνο γράφεται πιο συχνά με αρχικό κεφαλαίο από ό,τι με πεζό).

Και αφού γράφεται επίσης με κεφαλαίο _το αρχικό γράμμα των επιστημονικών, διοικητικών, εκπαιδευτικών, πολιτικών ιδρυμάτων, οργανισμών και φορέων (π.χ. ... Β' Λύκειο Βόλου)_, πώς να κακίσεις τον συντάκτη που γράφει με κεφαλαία _των Γενικών Λυκείων και των Ημερησίων ΕΠΑΛ_;

Πολύ φοβούμαι ότι αυτή η γενικευμένη διατύπωση στο πλαίσιο και τα απλά και εύκολα παραδείγματα που ο καθένας γενικεύει κατά βούληση και κατά το δοκούν απλώς δεν δίνουν την απάντηση που θα περίμενε κανείς από μια σχολική γραμματική. Ή μήπως σχολική Γραμματική; Ή Σχολική Γραμματική;

Όταν λες π.χ. ότι γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το _αρχικό των ιστορικών όρων (π.χ. Αναγέννηση)_, τι ακριβώς θα πρέπει να ισχύει π.χ. για την γαλλική (ή τη βιομηχανική!) επανάσταση και τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο (ή τον πόλεμο κατά της τρομοκρατίας); Θα το γράψεις με πεζά (όπως π.χ. το βρίσκεις στα μεγάλα λεξικά μας, που βέβαια ακολουθούν τη γραμματική) ή θα ακολουθήσεις τη _χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας_ και θα γράψεις _Επανάσταση της Πληροφορικής_ (είπαμε, επιστήμη, με κεφαλαία) και _Μάχη κατά της Διαφθοράς_ (είπαμε, επιστήμη...);

Και για να έρθω στο θέμα που με απασχόλησε και ξεκίνησα αυτό το ψάξιμο. Σας δίνω για πιο εύκολη αναφορά και την αρχή από το λήμμα *άγιος* στο ΛΚΝ:

*άγιος -α -ο* [ájios] Ε6, θηλ. και _αγία _& [ájos] Ε4 : στη βιβλική θεολογία, επίθετο που περικλείει την έννοια της απόλυτης ιερότητας και αγνότητας από λατρευτική και ηθική άποψη. *1.* που χαρακτηρίζει τη φύση και την υπόσταση του Θεού: _Άγιο Πνεύμα. Aγία Tριάδα._ ΦΡ _κι ~ ο Θεός_, για κτ. που υπάρχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και διαρκεί πολύ: _Φτώχεια / δουλειά / πείνα / καθισιό κι ~ ο Θεός. || Aγία Οικογένεια*_. *2.* για ό,τι σχετίζεται με το Θεό, τους αγίους ή τη λατρεία τους• ιερός: _Tο άγιο ευαγγέλιο / δισκοπότηρο / μύρο. Tο άγιο φως, το φως της Aνάστασης. Tο Άγιο Bήμα*. H Aγία Tράπεζα*. H αγία μετάληψη / πρόθεση / προσκομιδή. Tα Άγια Δώρα*. Οι άγιες εικόνες, τα εικονίσματα. Aγία Zώνη, της Θεοτόκου. Tα άγια λείψανα. Άγιοι Tόποι*. || Άγιες μέρες_, για μεγάλες γιορτές, ιδίως Xριστούγεννα και Πάσχα. ΦΡ _αγία ράβδος*. [....] * β2.* (εκκλ.) τα άγια, τα Tίμια Δώρα*. || τα άγια των αγίων, ο πιο ιερός χώρος ενός χριστιανικού ναού και μτφ. για κτ. απόλυτα ιερό και σεβαστό. (λόγ.) ΦΡ τα άγια τοις κυσί, για βάρβαρη προσβολή όσων θεωρούνται ιερά και όσια. κλπ κλπ
_​_
Άρα η Αγία Τράπεζα με κεφαλαία αλλά το άγιο φως, που το υποδεχόμαστε με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους, με πεζά; Τα άγια λείψανα με πεζά αλλά η Αγία Ζώνη με κεφαλαία; Οι άγιες εικόνες με πεζά αλλά τα δυτικόφερτα κατασκευάσματα μισοκεφαλαία; Το άγιο δισκοπότηρο με πεζά αλλά το άγιο Γκράαλ και η αγία Σινδόνη; Ή απλώς εμπίπτουν και αυτά στους παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας;

Ας πάω λοιπόν να φτιάξω τους δικούς μου κανόνες για το τωρινό βιβλίο που με ταλαιπωρεί και να τους διαπραγματευτώ με τον εκδότη μου. Και ας μας φωτίσει και τους δύο το Άγιο Πνεύμα.

Α, και το άρθρο από τα Νέα εγώ θα το έγραφα έτσι:

*Με λατινικά, χημεία, ηλεκτρολογία και ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών συνεχίζονται οι πανελλαδικές
*
Στα λατινικά θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης, στη χημεία θετικής κατεύθυνσης, στην ηλεκτρολογία τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης (κύκλος τεχνολογίας και παραγωγής) και στην ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών σε προγραμματιστικό περιβάλλον τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης (κύκλος πληροφορικής και υπηρεσιών) εξετάζονται οι υποψήφιοι των γενικών λυκείων και των ημερησίων ΕΠΑΛ, διεκδικώντας μια θέση στα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ της χώρας.

Έχω ακόμη ελπίδες, γιατρέ μου;
_


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Αχ, γιατρέ, να 'σαι καλά! Καταθέτουμε απορίες, λοιπόν;
Για το άγιος, εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι με μικρό πάντα, εκτός κι αν είναι περιοχή, π.χ. ο άγιος Νικόλαος (βοήθειά μας) και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος (κάπου προς Λαγονήσι).

Τα κεφαλαία στις επιστήμες που γράφεις παραπάνω είναι, νομίζω, επιρροή από τίτλους αγγλικούς, όπου γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα όλων των λέξεων. Μάστιγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αχ, γιατρέ, να 'σαι καλά! Καταθέτουμε απορίες, λοιπόν;


Για να μην πω να φτιάξουμε το δικό μας style sheet...


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2010)

Σπεύδω να καταθέσω τα πρώτα σημεία προς συζήτηση (λίθοι, πλίνθοι ... κλπ., συγχωρήστε με που γίνεται με πολλή βιασύνη, έλλειψη χρόνου γαρ).

Γιατί *υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης* και όχι *Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης*; 
Πώς γράφονται οι τίτλοι βιβλίων; _Ο Φύλακας στη Σίκαλη_ ή _Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη_;
Γιατί οι εφημερίδες συστηματικά γράφουν το αρχικό τονούμενο κεφαλαίο χωρίς τόνο;

Από πότε έγιναν πρότυπο τυπογραφικής ορθότητας τα έντυπα *ευρείας *μάλιστα κυκλοφορίας; (Εννοεί δηλαδή _Espresso_, _Λοιπόν _και τα τοιαύτα; )

Δύο χώροι που τηρούν τις δικές τους συμβάσεις με νοοτροπία (να το πώ; άντε να το πω) σεχταριστική είναι ο Στρατός και η Εκκλησία. Δεν φαντάζομαι να προβάλλονται ως πρότυπα.

Το δικό μας πρότυπο (πώς μεταφράζεται το stylesheet; ) θα είναι βέβαια ζηλευτό. Τι πιθανότητες έχει όμως απέναντι στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας;

Η πρότασή σου Δόκτωρ είναι πολύ δελεαστική και προστίθεται στους ευγενικούς στόχους αυτού του φόρουμ (Είναι και δικό μου αιτούμενο). Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει συζήτηση διεξοδική και συνολική και όχι περιστασιακά για ένα ή δυο ευρήματα; Φοβάμαι μήπως καταλήξουμε να προσθέσουμε άλλο ένα πρότυπο στα ήδη υπάρχοντα (που ποιος μπορεί να με διαβεβαιώσει πως δεν είναι απλώς οι προτιμήσεις του συντάκτη τους; )


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Μια σχετική συζήτηση είχε γίνει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=29&page=168


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

@Earion: Στα παραδείγματα πάντως της ΓΝΕΓ09 υπάρχει *Υπουργείο Οικονομικών*.

@Ambrose. Έχεις δίκιο. Και αλλού έχουμε κάνει ανάλογες συζητήσεις (θα προσπαθήσω να τις μαζέψω σε ένα νήμα αναφοράς εδώ), αλλά ποτέ μου δεν είχα βρεθεί στη συνδυασμένη απόγνωση του χαλαρού κανόνα, όπως διατυπώνεται τώρα στην ΓΝΕΓ09 (και της εφαρμογής του στο άρθρο των _Νέων_), και των ασυμβατοτήτων στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## crystal (May 28, 2010)

Κι εγώ έτσι θα το έγραφα το άρθρο, δόχτορα. Εκτός από τις Πανελλαδικές. 

Να καταθέσω και τον δικό μου προβληματισμό, που είναι οι άτιμες οι συνάψεις. Για παράδειγμα:

Πολιτική Απορρήτου, Πολιτική απορρήτου ή πολιτική απορρήτου; 

Το πρώτο, ούτε με σφαίρες.
Το δεύτερο θα το βάλω στο αναπτυσσόμενο μενού μιας ιστοσελίδας, αλλά μέσα στο κείμενο με ενοχλεί που δεν είναι ευδιάκριτο πού σταματά η σύνοψη (π.χ. _Διαβάστε την Πολιτική απορρήτου της εταιρείας_, δεν είναι εμφανές αν το αντικείμενο είναι η _Πολιτική απορρήτου_ ή η _Πολιτική απορρήτου της εταιρείας_). Ψιλά γράμματα;
Έχω καταλήξει στο τρίτο.

Γενικά, επειδή όπως λέει κι η Παλάβρα είναι μάστιγα, πλέον κόβω κεφαλαία απ' όπου μπορώ. Αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω έναν ολοκληρωμένο κανόνα.

Επίσης, δεν είναι η _ιερά _Σινδόνη; Νομίζω πως Ο Ειδικός έτσι το λέει.


----------



## azimuthios (May 28, 2010)

Μαστιζόμενος από την αγγλική γλώσσα (που λέει και η Παλάβρα) θα καταθέσω μερικές εμπειρικές απόψεις: 

Οι Άγγλοι λένε: Lord Luxellian και εμείς (εγώ) μεταφράζουμε λόρδος Λαξέλιαν ή Μr. Smith και μεταφράζουμε κύριος Σμιθ. 
Οι Άγγλοι λένε: English Language and Literature και μεταφράζουμε Αγγλική γλώσσα και λογοτεχνία (φιλολογία), ΑΛΛΑ όταν πρόκειται για πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Λογοτεχνίας. 
Οι Άγγλοι λένε: The Catcher in the Rye και εγώ θα μετέφραζα 100% Ο Φύλακας στη Σίκαλη γιατί οι τίτλοι βιβλίων, ποιημάτων κλπ μπαίνουν με κάθε λέξη στα κεφαλαία πλην των άρθρων, αντωνυμιών και λοιπά. Αντιθέτως, ένα άρθρο όπως: "Η σημασία του μύθου στον Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ" θα έμπαινε όπως το γράφω και όχι στα κεφαλαία η κάθε κύρια λέξη. 

Το ίδιο και με όλα τα κύρια ονόματα που φανερώνουν υπηρεσίες, υπουργεία, τίτλους βιβλίων κλπ. 

Τέλος, οι Άγγλοι λένε: He is American, he knows the American tradition. Αλλά εμείς μεταφράζουμε (ελπίζω): Είναι *Αμερικανός*, γνωρίζει την *αμερικανική *παράδοση.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Να πω μόνο ότι σε συμβάσεις θέλει προσοχή, γιατί καμιά φορά άλλο η Σύμβαση (η οποία έχει κάπου στο κείμενο οριστεί και όλοι ξέρουμε για ποια σύμβαση μιλάμε) και άλλο η σύμβαση, που μπορεί να είναι μια οποιαδήποτε πτωχή και καταφρονεμένη σύμβαση.


azimuthios said:


> Τέλος, οι Άγγλοι λένε: He is American, he knows the American tradition. Αλλά εμείς μεταφράζουμε (ελπίζω): Είναι *Αμερικανός*, γνωρίζει την *αμερικανική *παράδοση.


Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία  Πολλοί γράφουν *Ελληνικό κράτος, ή *Αγγλική γλώσσα κτλ κτλ. 
Έχουμε συζητήσει σχετικά και εδώ: ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων...


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2010)

Λόρδος Τζιμ ή λόρδος Τζιμ;
Δον Χουάν ή δον Χουάν;
Σερ Στήβεν Ράνσιμαν ή σερ Στήβεν Ράνσιμαν;

Οι Αμερικανοί επιχειρηματίες, οι Βρετανοί χρηματιστές ή οι αμερικανοί επιχειρηματίες, οι βρετανοί χρηματιστές;

Η δυτική φιλοσοφία ή η Δυτική φιλοσοφία;
Η κλασική / ελληνιστική Αρχαιότητα ή η κλασική / ελληνιστική αρχαιότητα;

Ο Γαλλο-Πρωσικός Πόλεμος, ο Γαλλο-πρωσικός Πόλεμος ή ο Γαλλο-πρωσικός πόλεμος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Τέλος, οι Άγγλοι λένε: He is American, he knows the American tradition. Αλλά εμείς μεταφράζουμε (ελπίζω): Είναι *Αμερικανός*, γνωρίζει την *αμερικανική *παράδοση.


Η ΓΝΕΓ09 έχεικαι παραδείγματα τέτοια, όπου το επίθετο από το εθνώνυμο γράφεται με αρχικό πεζό. Όως από τη στιγμή που έχει χριστεί ανώτατος κριτής η χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας...



crystal said:


> Επίσης, δεν είναι η _ιερά _Σινδόνη; Νομίζω πως Ο Ειδικός έτσι το λέει.


Έχεις δίκιο, η Ι.Σ./ι.σ. κερδίζει με συντριπτικό σκορ, κάπου 17.000-50. Ψηλά-ψηλά στον γκούγκλη μάλιστα βρήκα και την ιερά σινδόνη του *Τορίνο .


----------



## Rogerios (May 28, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Να πω μόνο ότι σε συμβάσεις θέλει προσοχή, γιατί καμιά φορά άλλο η Σύμβαση (η οποία έχει κάπου στο κείμενο οριστεί και όλοι ξέρουμε για ποια σύμβαση μιλάμε) και άλλο η σύμβαση, που μπορεί να είναι μια οποιαδήποτε πτωχή και καταφρονεμένη σύμβαση.



Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας από όσα επισήμανε η Παλάβρα για να προσθέσω και το εξής. Η χρήση κεφαλαίου για τη λέξη Σύμβαση μας βοηθά στις νομικές μεταφράσεις και σε μια ακόμη περίπτωση, πέρα από τη διάκριση μεταξύ της "παρούσας συμβάσεως" και οποιασδήποτε άλλης. Δεδομένου ότι στα ελληνικά αποδίδουμε ως "σύμβαση" τόσο τις συμβάσεις μεταξύ κρατών ή μεταξύ κρατών και διεθνών οργανισμών (convention) όσο και τις συμβάσεις μεταξύ ιδιωτών (contrat/ contract), η χρήση κεφαλαίου στην περίπτωση των πρώτων βοηθά τον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται (εννοείται ότι στην πρώτη αναφορά παρατίθεται η πλήρης ονομασία μιας Συμβάσεως): π.χ. σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της Συμβάσεως (π.χ. της Συμβάσεως της Ρώμης για το εφαρμοστέο δίκαιο στις συμβατικές ενοχές), τα μέρη μπορούν να υπαγάγουν τη μεταξύ τους σύμβαση στο δίκαιο της επιλογής του.

Ας επισημανθεί ακόμη, σε άλλο πλαίσιο, ότι οι ονομασίες πολέμων είθισται να γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράμμα (ο Πελοποννησιακός Πόλεμος/ ο Δ΄ Συριακός Πόλεμος κ.ο.κ.).

Επίσης, "ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών", αλλά "ο υπουργός δήλωσε"/ "η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση", αλλά "η κυβέρνηση αυτή υποστηρίζει...".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Ας επισημανθεί ακόμη, σε άλλο πλαίσιο, ότι οι ονομασίες πολέμων είθισται να γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράμμα (ο Πελοποννησιακός Πόλεμος/ ο Δ΄ Συριακός Πόλεμος κ.ο.κ.).


Το ξέρω ότι θα σε στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο ΛΚΝ όλοι οι πόλεμοι και οι επαναστάσεις αρχίζουν με πεζά: _Ο πρώτος (α') παγκόσμιος πόλεμος_ (λήμμα *πρώτος*), η _γαλλική επανάσταση_ (π.χ. λήμμα *αστός*).

Από την άλλη, καλυμμένος είσαι αφού, όπως είπαμε, _η χρήση του αρχικού κεφαλαίου ή πεζού γράμματος δεν υπόκειται σε απόλυτους κανόνες. Εξαρτάται και από παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας._


----------



## Rogerios (May 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ξέρω ότι θα σε στενοχωρήσω, αλλά στο ΛΚΝ όλοι οι πόλεμοι και οι επαναστάσεις αρχίζουν με πεζά: _Ο πρώτος (α') παγκόσμιος πόλεμος_ (λήμμα *πρώτος*), η _γαλλική επανάσταση_ (π.χ. λήμμα *αστός*).
> 
> Από την άλλη, καλυμμένος είσαι αφού, όπως είπαμε, _η χρήση του αρχικού κεφαλαίου ή πεζού γράμματος δεν υπόκειται σε απόλυτους κανόνες. Εξαρτάται και από παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας._



Για αυτό χρησιμοποίησα και το ρήμα "είθισται". Είναι πάντως προφανές ότι παρά τα καταρχήν λεγόμενα στο ΛΚΝ, αυτά που προβάλλονται ως κανόνες δεν είναι δυνατόν να χαρακτηριστούν ως τέτοιοι. Ειδικά για τις ονομασίες πολέμων, πιστεύω ότι η χρήση κεφαλαίων αρχικών εξυπηρετεί πρακτικές ανάγκες, οπότε ένα λόγο ύπαρξης τον έχει.


----------



## pidyo (May 28, 2010)

Earion said:


> Γιατί οι εφημερίδες συστηματικά γράφουν το αρχικό τονούμενο κεφαλαίο χωρίς τόνο;



Αυτό μ' εκνευρίζει κι εμένα πολύ. Ξεκίνησε πριν κάμποσα χρόνια, νομίζω από την Καθημερινή. Υποθέτω πως οφείλεται σε τεχνική τεμπελιά. Το Unicode προβλέπει κανονικοποίηση που λύνει τα προβλήματα στην εύρεση και στον ευρετηριασμό που έχουν γλώσσες με ποικιλία τονισμού όπως η ελληνική, αλλά προφανώς οι τεχνικοί τους δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να φτιάξουν τις κατάλληλες εφαρμογές.


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2010)

Pidyo, όχι μόνο η _Καθημερινή _αλλά και η _Ελευθεροτυπία _και όλα τα έντυπα του ΔΟΛ.


----------



## pidyo (May 28, 2010)

Earion said:


> Pidyo, όχι μόνο η _Καθημερινή _αλλά και η _Ελευθεροτυπία _και όλα τα έντυπα του ΔΟΛ.



Το ξέρω, νομίζω όμως πως το ξεκίνησε η Καθημερινή. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Γράφει στη ΓΝΕΓ09: «Η χρήση του αρχικού κεφαλαίου ή πεζού γράμματος δεν υπόκειται σε απόλυτους κανόνες. Εξαρτάται και από παράγοντες που σχετίζονται με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά και τη χρήση που γίνεται στα έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας».

Η συνοπτική παρουσίαση που κάνει η σχολική γραμματική αναγκάζει τους συντάκτες να κρατήσουν την απαραίτητη «πισινή». Ωστόσο, οι διορθωτές και οι επιμελητές θα ήθελαν έναν σαφέστερο μπούσουλα, για να μην πελαγοδρομούν.

Μαζεύω λοιπόν υλικό, με κύριο κορμό το σχετικό κεφάλαιο («Κεφαλαία γράμματα: Αρκτικό κεφαλαίο γράμμα») από την αξιολογότατη μελέτη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία _του Γιώργου Παπαναστασίου, που θα το εμπλουτίσω με πληροφορίες και προβληματισμό από άλλες πηγές (π.χ. από το κεφάλαιο «Αρχικά κεφαλαία» του _Οδηγού της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_ της Άννας Ιορδανίδου, αν και το έχει λάβει υπόψη του ο Παπαναστασίου) αλλά και από τις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ. Υπομονή όμως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Και ενώ μάζευα υλικό με τους γνωστούς αργούς ρυθμούς, ήρθε ο νέος Οδηγός της ΕΕ, ο οποίος προβλέπω ότι θα εμπλουτίσει και θα ανανεώσει αρκετές συζητήσεις / νήματα του φόρουμ. Το κεφάλαιο του Οδηγού για τα κεφαλαία αρχικά έχει επίσης αξιοποιήσει την εργασία του Γ. Παπαναστασίου. Το αντιγράφω ολόκληρο ως έχει για να σχολιάσουμε και να κάνουμε προσθήκες:


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ
*
* ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ** 
*
Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι η διάκριση μικρών/κεφαλαίων αρχικών είναι από τα πιο συμβατικά ζητήματα της γλώσσας. Συγχρόνως, είναι και από τα πιο ακανθώδη, πράγμα που, άλλωστε, αποδεικνύεται από τις διαφωνίες που υπάρχουν ακόμη και μεταξύ των ειδικών επιστημόνων για επιμέρους πτυχές του ζητήματος αυτού. Το πρόβλημα επιτείνεται από το γεγονός ότι, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, υπεισέρχονται στο ζήτημα αυτό ακόμη και ιδεολογικές παράμετροι.

Η πραγμάτευση του εν λόγω θέματος στο παρόν κεφάλαιο γίνεται με κύριο άξονα τη βασική γραμματική διάκριση μεταξύ * κύριων *και * κοινών ονομάτων. *Έτσι, ακολουθούνται οι ακόλουθοι βασικοί κανόνες: 
* — Τα αρχικά των κύριων ονομάτων γράφονται πάντοτε με κεφαλαίο. 
— Τα αρχικά των κοινών ονομάτων γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό. 

*Ειδικότερα: 

* Α. *Τα κοινά ονόματα που δηλώνουν * ιδιότητες, αξιώματα ή τίτλους προσώπων *(π.χ., πρόεδρος, πρωθυπουργός, υπουργός, βουλευτής, επίτροπος, γενικός διευθυντής, διευθυντής, προϊστάμενος, καθηγητής, σύμβουλος κ.ο.κ.) * γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό αρχικό*, εκτός αν λέξεις αυτού του είδους αποτελούν τμήμα λεκτικού συνόλου όλες οι λέξεις του οποίου πρέπει, για άλλους λόγους, να γράφονται με κεφαλαία αρχικά (π.χ.: _ Συμβούλιο Υπουργών_: ονομασία οργάνου διεθνούς οργανισμού, άρα η λέξη _ υπουργός _με κεφαλαίο αρχικό). Η κεφαλαιογράφηση του αρχικού γράμματος των λέξεων αυτού του είδους δεν έχει γλωσσικό έρεισμα. Τα διάφορα εξωγλωσσικά —ιδεολογικά— κριτήρια που προβάλλονται σχετικά (π.χ. ένδειξη σεβασμού ή πρόσδοση κύρους στον φορέα του αξιώματος) δεν θα πρέπει να καθορίζουν τις αποφάσεις μας σε ζητήματα καθαρά γλωσσικού χαρακτήρα. Τέλος, η πρακτική της μη κεφαλαιογράφησης του αρχικού γράμματος αυτών των λέξεων κερδίζει έδαφος και στην Ελλάδα, αφού εφαρμόζεται ήδη ευρέως στον Τύπο, πράγμα που συμβάλλει στη διαμόρφωση ισχυρής σχετικής τάσης από το σύνολο των χρηστών της γλώσσας. Ωστόσο, κατ’ εξαίρεση και για * ιστορικούς λόγους *(συνέχιση πολυετούς πάγιας πρακτικής), τα κοινά ονόματα αυτού του είδους γράφονται * με κεφαλαίο αρχικό στα σημεία των υπογραφών *(νομοθετικών πράξεων, επιστολών κ.λπ.), καθώς και στις * επικεφαλίδες*, στο σημείο στο οποίο προσδιορίζεται ο συντάκτης/αποστολέας του εγγράφου, της επιστολής κ.λπ.

* Β. *Σχετικά με ορισμένους όρους που απαντούν με ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη συχνότητα στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, επισημαίνεται ότι τα κατά το πρωτόκολλο * ονόματα κρατών *(π.χ.: Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και της Βόρειας Ιρλανδίας), οι επίσημες ονομασίες * κρατικών θεσμικών φορέων και υπηρεσιών της εκτελεστικής, νομοθετικής ή δικαστικής εξουσίας *(π.χ.: Υπουργείο Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Γενική Γραμματεία Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, Διεύθυνση Κτηνιατρικής, Βουλή των Ελλήνων, Άρειος Πάγος, Εισαγγελία Εφετών Αθηνών), οι επίσημες ονομασίες * διεθνών οργανισμών ή οργανώσεων *(π.χ.: Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, Παγκόσμια Οργάνωση Υγείας, Οργανισμός Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης), οι επίσημες ονομασίες * οργάνων και υπηρεσιών *διεθνών οργανισμών ή οργανώσεων (π.χ.: Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομική και Κοινωνική Επιτροπή, Επιτροπή των Περιφερειών, Γενική Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού, Ευρωπαϊκή Αρχή για την Ασφάλεια των Τροφίμων) γράφονται με κεφαλαία τα αρχικά όλων των λέξεων που αποτελούν την ονομασία, με εξαίρεση τα άρθρα, τις προθέσεις και τους συνδέσμους, που γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό. Όταν όμως δεν γίνεται ειδική και εξατομικευμένη αναφορά σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο φορέα αυτού του είδους, αλλά η δήλωση είναι γενική και αόριστη, οι σχετικές λέξεις γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό (π.χ.: _ Το * Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών *προέβη σε έντονο διάβημα για το θέμα αυτό_, αλλά: _ Ο πρωθυπουργός αποφάσισε να μειώσει τον αριθμό των * υπουργείων• *Ο * Οργανισμός *Ηνωμένων Εθνών εδρεύει στη Νέα Υόρκη, _αλλά: _ Στις Βρυξέλλες εδρεύουν πολλοί διεθνείς * οργανισμοί*_). 

* Γ. *Γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό ορισμένες (ελάχιστες) λέξεις, όταν επιδιώκεται * να περιοριστεί το σημασιολογικό τους εύρος*, είτε για να τονιστεί ο μοναδικός τους χαρακτήρας είτε για να αντιδιασταλούν από άλλες ευρύτερες σημασίες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν [π.χ.: * Ενιαία Πράξη *(η συγκεκριμένη κοινοτική συνθήκη, σε αντιδιαστολή με πράξεις άλλου είδους)• ο * Τύπος*, για ειδική αναφορά στα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας/ενημέρωσης (αλλά ο μαθηματικός * τύπος*, ο χημικός * τύπος *κ.λπ.)]. Στην κατηγορία αυτή εντάσσονται * ελάχιστα κοινά ονόματα για τα οποία υπάρχει λόγος *να γράφονται άλλοτε με μικρό και άλλοτε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Για παράδειγμα, οι λέξεις _ γραμματική _και _ συντακτικό _γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν —και μόνο όταν— δηλώνουν * συγκεκριμένα βιβλία ή εγχειρίδια, *δηλαδή έργα συγκεκριμένων συγγραφέων (π.χ., Γραμματική Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη) ή συγκεκριμένων οργανισμών (σχολική Γραμματική του ΟΕΔΒ). Αυτό γίνεται για να τονιστεί, πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ότι δηλώνουν τα συγκεκριμένα έργα και για να αποφευχθεί η — έστω και οριακή— σύγχυση με τις γενικότερες έννοιές τους. Αντίθετα, για τη λέξη _ λεξικό _δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να προκύψει τέτοια σύγχυση και γι’ αυτό γράφεται πάντοτε με μικρό αρχικό, είτε πρόκειται για γενική και αόριστη είτε για ειδική και συγκεκριμένη αναφορά (π.χ.: _ Τα * λεξικά *είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο των μεταφραστών• _αλλά και: _ Το * λεξικό *του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη και το * λεξικό *Μπαμπινιώτη χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνά από τους μεταφραστές_).

Σχετικά με τον όρο με τον οποίο αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά το * internet *και ο οποίος εμφανίζεται στα ελληνικά ποικιλοτρόπως (διαδίκτυο, Διαδίκτυο, ίντερνετ, Ίντερνετ, Internet), υιοθετήθηκε στον παρόντα Οδηγό η απόδοση _ διαδίκτυο _με το παρακάτω σκεπτικό: 
Έχει υποστηριχθεί με βάσιμα και πειστικά επιχειρήματα [ιδίως από την Ελληνική Εταιρεία Ορολογίας (ΕΛΕΤΟ)] ότι _ διαδίκτυα υπάρχουν πολλά, Ίντερνετ όμως ένα_. Επομένως, ο όρος _ διαδίκτυο _πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως γενικός όρος για τα διαδίκτυα κάθε είδους, ενώ για το γνωστό, συγκεκριμένο παγκόσμιο διαδίκτυο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος Internet είτε έτσι, δηλαδή στην ξενόγλωσση γραφή του, είτε μεταγεγραμμένος στα ελληνικά ως _ Ίντερνετ_, πάντοτε όμως με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, αφού πρόκειται για κύριο όνομα. Και προστίθεται ότι _ η υιοθέτηση για το «Ίντερνετ» της απόδοσης «διαδίκτυο» θα δημιουργούσε ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα στους τομείς των Τηλεπικοινωνιών και της Πληροφορικής, εφόσον υπάρχει πλειάδα όρων που δεν έχουν πάντα σχέση με το Ίντερνετ και οι οποίοι θα καταστούν διφορούμενοι_.
Οι ανησυχίες αυτές είναι απόλυτα εύλογες και, ασφαλώς, οι ειδικοί των τομέων των τηλεπικοινωνιών και της πληροφορικής νομιμοποιούνται να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και λεπτολόγοι και να κάνουν στα κείμενά τους και στη μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία αυτή τη διάκριση. Ωστόσο, είναι αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός ότι: πρώτον, ο μεταφρασμένος όρος _ διαδίκτυο _* έχει πλέον διαδοθεί ευρέως στη γλώσσα μας, ιδίως σε λόγια γραπτή χρήση• *και, δεύτερον, ότι στη συνείδηση του μέσου χρήστη της ελληνικής ο όρος αυτός χρησιμοποιείται * ως κοινό ουσιαστικό *με τη γενική έννοια ενός μέσου επικοινωνίας, διάδοσης πληροφοριών κ.λπ., όπως είναι η τηλεόραση, το ραδιόφωνο, το τηλέφωνο κ.ο.κ. Άλλωστε, όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον εν λόγω όρο ούτε καν φαντάζονται ότι στην ιδιόλεκτο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και της πληροφορικής μπορεί να προκληθεί η προαναφερθείσα σύγχυση. Ειδικότερα, στα κοινοτικά κείμενα ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά μ’ αυτή τη γενική και ουδέτερη έννοια ως κοινό ουσιαστικό και όχι ως κύριο όνομα και, επομένως, δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος να προκληθεί η οποιαδήποτε σύγχυση. Γι’ αυτό επιλέχθηκε στον παρόντα Οδηγό η απόδοση _ διαδίκτυο_. Υπογραμμίζεται, πάντως, ότι σε πολλά κοινοτικά έγγραφα εμφανίζονται και οι άλλες αποδόσεις, και ιδίως η απόδοση _ Ίντερνετ.

_Σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό επισημαίνεται ότι ζήτημα —και μάλιστα έντονο— ως προς την κεφαλαιογράφηση ή μη του αρχικού γράμματος της λέξης internet υπάρχει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, όπου το θέμα δεν έχει επιλυθεί οριστικά. Άλλοι (π.χ. New York Times, Associated Press, Time) επιμένουν στην κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή του αρχικού γράμματος, άλλοι όμως [π.χ. Economist, Financial Times, Times (του Λονδίνου), Guardian, Observer] έχουν υιοθετήσει τη μικρογράμματη. Παρατηρείται πάντως ότι γενικά στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο ο τύπος «internet» χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνότερα από τον τύπο «Internet» σε ανεπίσημες πηγές όπως τα ιστολόγια (blog), οι προσωπικοί ιστότοποι κ.λπ. * Σημειωτέον ότι η μικρογράμματη γραφή «internet» ακολουθείται και στον επίσημο ιστότοπο της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας της Επιτροπής (DGTnet).

*Ωστόσο, πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι συχνά στη γραφή των λέξεων αυτού του είδους υπεισέρχονται προσωπικά, υποκειμενικά κριτήρια, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν αρκετές αμφισβητήσεις και διαφωνίες. Ας δούμε πώς εξειδικεύονται αυτοί οι βασικοί κανόνες στην πράξη.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

* Ι. Τα αρχικά όλων των κύριων ονομάτων γράφονται  πάντοτε με κεφαλαίο γράμμα, ενώ τα αρχικά των κοινών ονομάτων γράφονται  κατά κανόνα με μικρό γράμμα, πλην συγκεκριμένων ειδικών περιπτώσεων*.

Επομένως, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφονται: 
α) τα κύρια ονόματα * προσώπων *(ανθρωπωνύμια). Επισημαίνεται ότι με κεφαλαίο γράφεται μόνο το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε ονόματος. Εξάλλου, το όνομα γράφεται πρώτο και το επώνυμο δεύτερο:
_ Σταύρος Δήμας, Ανδρούλλα Βασιλείου, Γκόρντον Μπράουν, Karl von Kempis, Charles de Gaulle
_Δύο επισημάνσεις: 
— Στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, ιδίως στα νομοθετικά (π.χ. στο σημείο των υπογραφών), τα ξένα ονόματα δεν μεταγράφονται κατά κανόνα στα ελληνικά, αλλά αφήνονται όπως στο πρωτότυπο. 
— Ενίοτε στα κοινοτικά κείμενα το επώνυμο γράφεται με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία. Ο έλληνας μεταφραστής ακολουθεί στο σημείο αυτό την πρακτική του πρωτοτύπου. 

β) τα κύρια ονόματα * ζώων *(ζωωνύμια): _ Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο είχε εκφράσει σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για την κλωνοποίηση της * Ντόλης*. 

_γ) τα κύρια ονόματα * πραγμάτων *όπως κτιρίων, εφημερίδων, πλοίων κ.λπ.: _ Η υπογραφή της συνθήκης προσχώρησης έγινε στο * Ζάππειο*. Η * Ελευθεροτυπία *εκδίδεται στην Αθήνα. Ο τορπιλισμός της * Έλλης *έγινε το 1940. 

_δ) τα * εθνικά *και τα * πατριδωνυμικά: *_ Ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής είναι * Πορτογάλος*. Ο ευρωβουλευτής που υπέβαλε την ερώτηση είναι * Θεσσαλός*. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση εφαρμόζει προγράμματα για τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης των * Ρομά*. 

_Όταν όμως τα εθνικά ή τα πατριδωνυμικά έχουν θέση * επιθέτου*, γράφονται στα κοινοτικά κείμενα με μικρό αρχικό (αντίθετη είναι η πρακτική που ακολουθείται συχνά στην Ελλάδα ως προς το θέμα αυτό*): _ Ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής είναι γνωστός * πορτογάλος *πολιτικός. Ορισμένοι * θεσσαλοί *βουλευτές δεν συμφώνησαν με το έργο ανασύστασης της Κάρλας. 

_Με μικρό αρχικό γράφονται και τα * επίθετα που παράγονται *από εθνικά ή πατριδωνυμικά: _ Το * ρωσικό *φυσικό αέριο που παίρνει η Ελλάδα είναι μειωμένο λόγω προβλημάτων μεταφοράς._

* Για παράδειγμα, ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, στο _ Ορθογραφικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_, Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας ΕΠΕ, Αθήνα, 2008, αναφέρει επί λέξει (στη σ. 97 του ένθετου Ορθογραφικού Παραρτήματος) ότι _ γράφονται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα τα εθνικά —πατριδωνυμικά— ακόμη και ως επίθετα_. Την ίδια άποψη διατυπώνει και ο Οδηγός των εκδόσεων Πατάκη (σ. 106 του πρώτου τόμου). Στη Γραμματική Holton κ.ά. (σημείο 2.1.4, σ. 34) τα εθνικά και τα πατριδωνυμικά δεν θεωρούνται επίθετα αλλά ουσιαστικά, ακόμη και όταν έχουν θέση επιθέτου. Ουσιαστικά και όχι επίθετα θεωρεί τα εθνικά και τα πατριδωνυμικά και ο Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του (σημείο 282, σ. 128 επ.). Την πρακτική που ακολουθείται στον παρόντα Οδηγό συνιστούν, μεταξύ άλλων, οι καθηγητές Ε. Κριαράς και Δ. Μαρωνίτης. 

Με μικρό γράφονται επίσης τα ονόματα των * γλωσσών *(και στο σημείο αυτό μερικοί ακολουθούν στην Ελλάδα αντίθετη πρακτική): _ Θα υπάρχει διερμηνεία από τα * αγγλικά *και τα * γαλλικά *προς τα * ελληνικά*. 

_ε) τα * τοπωνύμια *και οι * γεωγραφικές ονομασίες: 

*_ Στο Λουξεμβούργο και στις Βρυξέλλες εδρεύουν πολλοί διεθνείς οργανισμοί. Το ακρωτήριο Ταίναρο είναι το νοτιότερο σημείο της Πελοποννήσου. 

_Για τα τοπωνύμια και τις γεωγραφικές ονομασίες πρέπει να επισημανθούν τα εξής: 

i) Όταν το τοπωνύμιο ή η γεωγραφική ονομασία αποτελείται από * δύο ή περισσότερες λέξεις *που είναι * απαραίτητες *για τον σαφή προσδιορισμό του/της, τότε όλες οι λέξεις (πλην των άρθρων) γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό: 

_ η Νέα Νότια Ουαλία, η Κάτω Σαξονία, ο Μέλας Δρυμός, η Μαύρη Θάλασσα, η Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, ο Βισκαϊκός Κόλπος, το Λευκό Όρος, το Σαν Φρανσίσκο 

_Όταν όμως το τοπωνύμιο ή η γεωγραφική ονομασία προσδιορίζεται με απόλυτη ακρίβεια και χωρίς ένα από τα συστατικά μέρη του, τότε το μη αναγκαίο συστατικό μέρος (το οποίο πολλές φορές παραλείπεται στην πράξη) μπορεί —και συνιστάται— να γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ το Αιγαίο πέλαγος, η Μεσόγειος θάλασσα, η Βαλτική θάλασσα, ο Νείλος ποταμός 

_Το ίδιο συμβαίνει καταρχήν όταν ο κατά κυριολεξία γεωγραφικός όρος προηγείται, γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν είναι συνήθως απαραίτητος για τον σαφή προσδιορισμό του τοπωνυμίου ή της γεωγραφικής ονομασίας: 

_ η λίμνη Παμβώτιδα, το ακρωτήριο Ταίναρο, ο ποταμός Αμαζόνιος 

_Όταν όμως ο κατά κυριολεξία γεωγραφικός όρος προηγείται μεν, αλλά είναι απαραίτητος για τον σαφή προσδιορισμό του τοπωνυμίου ή της γεωγραφικής ονομασίας, τότε γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό: 

_ το Ακρωτήριο της Καλής Ελπίδας, η Θάλασσα των Σαργασών, το Τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων 

_ii) Τα άρθρα, οι προθέσεις και οι σύνδεσμοι που περιέχει το τοπωνύμιο γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ η Λωρίδα της Γάζας, το Όρος των Ελαιών 

_iii) Για τα τοπωνύμια και τις γεωγραφικές ονομασίες που περιέχουν τα επίθετα _ βόρειος, νότιος, ανατολικός, δυτικός, κεντρικός_, ισχύουν τα εξής: 

Όταν το προσδιοριστικό επίθετο δεν αποτελεί τμήμα γεωγραφικού όρου, πρέπει να γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό• όταν όμως αποτελεί τμήμα γεωγραφικού όρου, πρέπει να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Επομένως: _ βόρεια Αμερική _(= το βόρειο τμήμα της Αμερικής, μη προσδιοριζόμενο επακριβώς), _ Βόρεια Αμερική _(= η υποήπειρος της αμερικανικής ηπείρου)• _ βόρεια Ελλάδα _(= το βόρειο τμήμα της Ελλάδας, μη προσδιοριζόμενο επακριβώς), _ Βόρεια Ελλάδα _(= γεωγραφικός όρος που δηλώνει το σύνολο των διαμερισμάτων της Μακεδονίας και της Θράκης). Ομοίως: 

_ ο Βόρειος Πόλος _(γεωγραφικός όρος), _ η βόρεια Γαλλία _(το βόρειο τμήμα της Γαλλίας), _ η Νότια Αφρική _(η χώρα), _ η νότια Αφρική _(το νότιο τμήμα της αφρικανικής ηπείρου), _ η κεντρική Ασία _(= το κεντρικό τμήμα της ασιατικής ηπείρου), _ Δυτική Όχθη _(= η συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφική περιοχή της Μέσης Ανατολής) 

Στα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά χρησιμοποιούνται ενίοτε διαφορετικοί όροι για τις δύο περιπτώσεις: 

_ South Africa — southern Africa, Afrique du Sud — Afrique méridionale 

_Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις όροι αυτού του είδους δεν έχουν μόνο γεωγραφική διάσταση, αλλά εμπεριέχουν και ιστορικοπολιτικές συνδηλώσεις. Στην περίπτωση αυτή πρέπει να γράφονται με κεφαλαία τα αρχικά: 

_ οι χώρες της Κεντρικής και Ανατολικής Ευρώπης, τα Δυτικά Βαλκάνια 

_στ) τα ονόματα των * ημερών *της εβδομάδας και των * μηνών: 

*_ Δευτέρα, Τρίτη κ.ο.κ. — Ιανουάριος, Μάρτιος κ.ο.κ. 

_Αντίθετα, τα ονόματα των εποχών γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: _ άνοιξη, καλοκαίρι_. 

ζ) τα ονόματα των * εορτών *(εορτωνύμια): _ τα Χριστούγεννα, το Πάσχα, το Ραμαζάνι, τα Παναθήναια κ.λπ. 

_η) η λέξη *  Θεός *και τα συνώνυμά της (Πανάγαθος, Μεγαλοδύναμος κ.λπ.), όταν χρησιμοποιούνται με την έννοια του μοναδικού υπέρτατου όντος (όχι, για παράδειγμα, για τους θεούς του Ολύμπου ή για τους «θεούς» των γηπέδων), η λέξη *  Παναγία *—όταν χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια της μητέρας του Ιησού Χριστού και όχι μεταφορικά— και τα συνώνυμά της (Θεοτόκος, Μεγαλόχαρη κ.λπ.) και η λέξη *  Μεσσίας, *όταν αναφέρεται στον Χριστό. Αντίθετα, τα ονόματα των θρησκειών και των οπαδών τους γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ χριστιανισμός, μουσουλμανισμός, βουδισμός κ.λπ. — χριστιανός, μουσουλμάνος, βουδιστής κ.λπ. 

_θ) οι ονομασίες * επιστημονικών και εκπαιδευτικών θεσμών και ιδρυμάτων: *_ η Ακαδημία Αθηνών, το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο, το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο

_Όταν, όμως, η δήλωση δεν είναι ειδική και εξατομικευμένη αλλά γενική και αόριστη (δεν προσδιορίζεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ίδρυμα), τότε οι σχετικές λέξεις γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ Τα πανεπιστήμια και τα πολυτεχνεία αυτής της χώρας είναι πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου. 

_ι) οι ονομασίες * επιστημών και τεχνών σε επίσημους τίτλους: *_ καθηγητής Συνταγματικού Δικαίου, διδάκτορας Φυσικής 

_ια) οι ονομασίες των * χρονικών υποδιαιρέσεων *της γεωλογίας, της παλαιοντολογίας, της προϊστορίας, της πρωτοϊστορίας και της ιστορίας: _ η Πρωτογεωμετρική, το Καινοζωικό, ο Μεσαίωνας, η Αναγέννηση, ο Μεσοπόλεμος 

_Όταν, όμως, οι λέξεις αυτού του είδους χρησιμοποιούνται ως επίθετα ή μεταφορικά, γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ Στο μουσείο εκτίθενται σαρκοφάγοι από την πρωτογεωμετρική περίοδο. Η κατάσταση που επικρατεί στις φυλακές της χώρας αυτής είναι πραγματικός μεσαίωνας. 

_ιβ) τα ονόματα * ουράνιων σωμάτων*: 

_ Ο πυρήνας της Γης έχει διάμετρο 6 900 χιλιόμετρα. Ο Ήλιος είναι ο αστέρας του ηλιακού μας συστήματος_. 

Όταν, όμως, οι όροι αυτοί δεν χρησιμοποιούνται με την έννοια του ουράνιου σώματος αλλά με άλλες έννοιες, γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ Η ελληνική γη είναι εύφορη_. _ Το μέλλον των Κυπρίων στη γη των προγόνων τους.

_Ειδικά, για τη λέξη _ ήλιος _πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι γράφεται με κεφαλαίο μόνο σε αστρονομικά, αστροφυσικά και συναφή επιστημονικά συμφραζόμενα. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις, που είναι και οι συντριπτικά περισσότερες στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ Εκμετάλλευση ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, όπως το νερό, ο ήλιος και η βιομάζα. Διαφοροποίηση του παράκτιου τουρισμού, ο οποίος παύει να εξαρτάται από το τρίπτυχο «θάλασσα, ήλιος, άμμος». 

_ιγ) οι επιστημονικές * ονομασίες φυτών και ζώων*, όταν αναφέρονται για να δηλώσουν το * γένος *ή ταξινομικό άθροισμα μεγαλύτερο από το γένος (δηλαδή: οικογένεια, τάξη, ομοταξία, συνομοταξία, βασίλειο). 

_ Τα Ορθόπτερα είναι μια τάξη της ομοταξίας των Εντόμων. 

_Στη διωνυμική ονοματολογία, που εφαρμόζεται στη βιολογία, το πρώτο όνομα είναι το όνομα του γένους (κεφαλαίο αρχικό) και το δεύτερο το όνομα του είδους (μικρό αρχικό). _ το Χηνοπόδιο το λευκό, ο Canis lupus_, _ ο Felis silvestris. 

_ιδ) τα * σημεία του ορίζοντα*: 

_ Η Μπουρκίνα Φάσο περιβάλλεται από το Μαλί προς Βορρά και Δύση, τον Νίγηρα και το Μπενίν ανατολικά, το Τόγκο, τη Γκάνα και την Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού προς Νότο. 

_Με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφονται οι όροι αυτοί και όταν χρησιμοποιούνται μεταφορικά: 

_ Ανήκομεν εις την Δύσιν. Πολλοί φοιτητές στρέφονται για τις σπουδές τους προς την Ανατολή. Πρέπει να καταβληθεί προσπάθεια για τη βελτίωση της ισορροπίας μεταξύ Βορρά και Νότου. 

_ιε) οι τίτλοι * συγγραμμάτων και έργων λογοτεχνίας και τέχνης: 

*_ Εισαγωγή στο Αστικό Δικονομικό Δίκαιο, Ο Κατάδικος, Έγκλημα και Τιμωρία, Αξιωματικός Περιπόλου

_Ωστόσο, πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια ο κανόνας αυτός έχει ατονήσει πολύ. Μάλιστα, * όταν ο τίτλος είναι αρκετά μακροσκελής, συνιστάται να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο μόνο το αρχικό γράμμα της πρώτης λέξης *(αλλά όλος ο τίτλος να γράφεται με πλάγια γράμματα). 

_ Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων | Κοινός πρακτικός οδηγός για τα πρόσωπα που συμβάλλουν στη σύνταξη των κοινοτικών κειμένων | Ένας ήρωας του καιρού μας | Η μικρή κυρία του μεγάλου σπιτιού 

_ιστ) τα * σύμβολα *των * μονάδων μέτρησης *που προέρχονται από ονόματα προσώπων. Επομένως: V (βολτ), γιατί προέρχεται από το όνομα του ιταλού φυσικού Volta• W (βατ), γιατί προέρχεται από το όνομα του άγγλου μηχανικού Watt• Ν (νιούτον), γιατί προέρχεται από το όνομα του Νεύτωνα (Newton) κ.ο.κ. (αλλά: s, kg κ.ο.κ., γιατί δεν προέρχονται από ονόματα προσώπων). 

Όμως, οι * ονομασίες *των * μονάδων μέτρησης *γράφονται πάντοτε με μικρό αρχικό, ακόμη και αν προέρχονται από ονόματα προσώπων: βολτ, βατ, αμπέρ, καντέλα κ.ο.κ.

Όσον αφορά τα * προθέματα *που χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά μπροστά από τις μονάδες μέτρησης επισημαίνεται ότι τα σύμβολα για προθέματα από το μέγα (Μ) και άνω, δηλαδή γίγα (G), τέρα (T) κ.λπ. γράφονται με κεφαλαία (π.χ.: MΗz). Όλα τα άλλα γράφονται με μικρά. Όμως οι ονομασίες των προθεμάτων γράφονται με όλα τα γράμματα μικρά (π.χ.: μεγαβάτ). 

Με μικρό αρχικό γράφονται και οι * νομισματικές μονάδες*: _ ευρώ, δολάριο, λίρα _κ.ο.κ. ​


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

ιζ) τα κατά το πρωτόκολλο * ονόματα κρατών *(γράφονται με κεφαλαία τα αρχικά γράμματα όλων των λέξεων οι οποίες αποτελούν το όνομα του σχετικού κράτους πλην των άρθρων, των προθέσεων και των συνδέσμων): 

_ το Βασίλειο του Βελγίου | η Ομοσπονδιακή Δημοκρατία της Γερμανίας | η Γαλλική Δημοκρατία | το Μεγάλο Δουκάτο του Λουξεμβούργου | το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και της Βόρειας Ιρλανδίας | οι Νήσοι Τουβαλού 

_Ο ίδιος κανόνας εφαρμόζεται και για τις πολιτικές οντότητες του παρελθόντος: 

_ Αγία Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία του Γερμανικού Έθνους, Βυζαντινή Αυτοκρατορία 

_Με σημείωμα της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Διεύρυνσης της Επιτροπής (της 12.5.2005) ορίστηκε ότι η λέξη _ πρώην _στην ονομασία της πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβικής Δημοκρατίας της Μακεδονίας πρέπει να γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό. 

ιη) οι επίσημες ονομασίες * κρατικών θεσμικών φορέων, υπηρεσιών και διοικητικών μονάδων της εκτελεστικής, νομοθετικής ή δικαστικής εξουσίας *(γράφονται με κεφαλαία τα αρχικά γράμματα όλων των λέξεων οι οποίες συναποτελούν τη σχετική ονομασία πλην των άρθρων, των προθέσεων και των συνδέσμων): 

_ Υπουργείο Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Διεύθυνση Κτηνιατρικής, Βουλή, Κογκρέσο, Γερουσία, Άρειος Πάγος, Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, Εισαγγελία Πλημμελειοδικών Αθηνών 

_Όμως, οι κάτοχοι σχετικών αξιωμάτων, τίτλων ή ιδιοτήτων γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας, ο υπουργός Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, ο διευθυντής Κτηνιατρικής, ο βουλευτής, ο γερουσιαστής, ο πρόεδρος του Αρείου Πάγου, ο αρεοπαγίτης, ο σύμβουλος Επικρατείας, ο εισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών Αθηνών 

_* Εξαίρεση 1: *Για ιστορικούς λόγους (συνέχιση πολυετούς πάγιας πρακτικής) και έπειτα από σχετική απόφαση της ομάδας αναθεώρησης του _ Διοργανικού εγχειριδίου_, τα κοινά ονόματα αυτού του είδους γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό στα σημεία των υπογραφών (νομοθετικών πράξεων, επιστολών κ.λπ.), καθώς και στις επικεφαλίδες, στο σημείο στο οποίο προσδιορίζεται ο συντάκτης/αποστολέας του εγγράφου / της επιστολής κ.λπ. 

* Εξαίρεση 2: *Οι λέξεις αυτού του είδους γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν αποτελούν τμήμα λεκτικού συνόλου όλες οι λέξεις του οποίου πρέπει, για άλλους λόγους, να γράφονται με κεφαλαία αρχικά [π.χ.: _ Συμβούλιο Υπουργών_: η λέξη _ υπουργών _γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, γιατί αποτελεί μέρος της ονομασίας οργάνου διεθνούς οργανισμού• βλ. στοιχείο κ) παρακάτω]. 

ιθ) οι επίσημες ονομασίες * διεθνών οργανισμών ή οργανώσεων: 

*_ Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα, Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομική Κοινότητα, Αφρικανική Ένωση, Οργανισμός Ηνωμένων Εθνών, Κοινωνία των Εθνών, Παγκόσμια Οργάνωση Υγείας, Οργανισμός Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης κ.ο.κ. 

_κ) οι επίσημες ονομασίες * οργάνων, υπηρεσιών και διοικητικών μονάδων *διεθνών οργανισμών ή οργανώσεων: 

_ Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Ευρωπαϊκό Συμβούλιο, Συμβούλιο, Επιτροπή των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων, Δικαστήριο των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων, Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο, Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομική και Κοινωνική Επιτροπή, Επιτροπή των Περιφερειών, Γενική Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού, Γενική Γραμματεία του Συμβουλίου, Τμήμα Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, Μονάδα Editing 

_Όταν μια ονομασία αυτού του είδους περιέχει άλλη ονομασία, η τελευταία γράφεται επίσης με κεφαλαίο: 

_ το Συμβούλιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης η Επιτροπή των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων 

_Όμως, οι κάτοχοι σχετικών αξιωμάτων, τίτλων ή ιδιοτήτων γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου, το μέλος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, ο ευρωβουλευτής, το μέλος της Επιτροπής, ο επίτροπος, ο δικαστής, ο γενικός γραμματέας, ο γενικός διευθυντής, ο προϊστάμενος, ο μόνιμος αντιπρόσωπος 

_* Εξαίρεση: *λέξεις αυτού του είδους γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό μόνο όταν αποτελούν τμήμα λεκτικού συνόλου όλες οι λέξεις του οποίου πρέπει, για άλλους λόγους, να γράφονται με κεφαλαία αρχικά (π.χ.: _ Διάσκεψη των Προέδρων_: η λέξη _ προέδρων _γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, γιατί αποτελεί μέρος της ονομασίας του πολιτικού καθοδηγητικού οργάνου του Κοινοβουλίου). 

κα) οι επίσημες ονομασίες * εθνικών, διεθνών ή κοινοτικών σωμάτων, ιδρυμάτων, οργανώσεων, κομμάτων, ταμείων κ.λπ.: 

*_ Ίδρυμα Ανιάτων, Πανελλήνιο Σοσιαλιστικό Κίνημα, Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο, Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Ταμείο, Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης_ κ.λπ. 

κβ) ορισμένα (ελάχιστα) κοινά ονόματα, * όταν επιδιώκεται να περιοριστεί το σημασιολογικό τους εύρος*, είτε για να τονιστεί ο μοναδικός τους χαρακτήρας είτε για να αντιδιασταλεί από άλλες ευρύτερες σημασίες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν [π.χ.: * Ενιαία Πράξη *(η συγκεκριμένη κοινοτική συνθήκη, σε αντιδιαστολή με * πράξεις *άλλου είδους), ο * Τύπος*, για ειδική αναφορά στα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας (αλλά ο μαθηματικός * τύπος*, ο χημικός * τύπος *κ.λπ.), ο * Κανονισμός*, αποκλειστικά για ειδική αναφορά στον κανονισμό λειτουργίας του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, ο οποίος, σε αντίθεση με τους εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς του Συμβουλίου ή της Επιτροπής, δεν συνοδεύεται από το επίθετο _ εσωτερικός _και, επομένως, μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με * κανονισμό - νομοθετική πράξη *του Κοινοβουλίου (και του Συμβουλίου), κ.ο.κ.]. Στην ίδια κατηγορία εντάσσονται και ορισμένα κοινά ονόματα που γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό όταν χρησιμοποιούνται με έμφαση ή προσωποποιούν αφηρημένες έννοιες (π.χ.: _ ο πέλεκυς της Δικαιοσύνης• οι καρποί της Παιδείας _κ.ο.κ.) Συχνά, ωστόσο, στη γραφή των λέξεων αυτού του είδους υπεισέρχονται υποκειμενικά κριτήρια, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις και διαφωνίες. 
​


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

* ΙΙ. Ειδικότερα, πέραν των προαναφερομένων, στην κοινοτική πρακτική ισχύουν οι εξής κανόνες: 

*α) Η λέξη *  συνθήκη *γράφεται άλλοτε με μικρό και άλλοτε με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Όταν η λέξη αυτή αναφέρεται γενικά και αόριστα στις διάφορες συνθήκες που συνάπτονται σε διεθνές επίπεδο, είτε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είτε από άλλους φορείς, γράφεται με μικρό αρχικό (π.χ.: _ Στον τομέα της δικαστικής συνεργασίας υπάρχουν πολλές διμερείς * συνθήκες*)_. Όταν η εν λόγω λέξη αναφέρεται ειδικά στις συνθήκες του * πρωτογενούς κοινοτικού δικαίου*, και ιδίως στη συνθήκη για την ίδρυση της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, ακολουθείται η εξής πρακτική: η λέξη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όταν δεν προσδιορίζεται η σχετική συνθήκη, ούτως ώστε να γίνει με σαφήνεια η διαφοροποίηση από τις διάφορες συνθήκες άλλου είδους (π.χ.: _ Η ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των προσώπων, των εμπορευμάτων, των κεφαλαίων και των υπηρεσιών καθιερώνεται από τη * Συνθήκη*_)• γράφεται, όμως, με μικρό αρχικό όταν υπάρχει ο προσδιορισμός της σχετικής συνθήκης (π.χ.: * συνθήκη *για την ίδρυση της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, * συνθήκη *για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση) ή άλλος συναφής προσδιορισμός (π.χ.: ιδρυτικές * συνθήκες*), διότι στην περίπτωση αυτή η διαφοροποίηση από τις συνθήκες άλλου είδους είναι σαφής και δεν συντρέχει λόγος χρήσης κεφαλαίου αρχικού. 

β) Οι ονομασίες των * νομοθετικών πράξεων *της ΕΕ αρχίζουν πάντοτε με μικρά γράμματα: 

_ η απόφαση…, η οδηγία…, ο κανονισμός… 

_Για τη λέξη _ κανονισμός, _με την έννοια του κανονισμού λειτουργίας του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, βλ. στοιχείο κβ) παραπάνω. 

Με μικρό αρχικό γράφονται επίσης και τα διάφορα άλλα * έγγραφα και πράξεις *που εκδίδονται από τα κοινοτικά όργανα: 

_ σύσταση, ψήφισμα, ανακοίνωση, υπόμνημα, έγγραφο εργασίας, πράσινη βίβλος, λευκή βίβλος, έκθεση, γνώμη, γνωμοδότηση _κ.ο.κ. 

γ) Τα * σημεία αναφοράς *των κοινοτικών πράξεων αρχίζουν κατά κανόνα με μικρό γράμμα (εξαιρούνται και αρχίζουν με κεφαλαίο τα σημεία αναφοράς: _ Έπειτα από διαβούλευση με […], _και _ Αποφασίζοντας με τη διαδικασία του άρθρου […]_,) ενώ οι * αιτιολογικές σκέψεις *αρχίζουν πάντοτε με κεφαλαίο. Οι αντίστοιχες εισαγωγικές φράσεις _ Έχοντας υπόψη: _και _ Εκτιμώντας τα ακόλουθα: _αρχίζουν με κεφαλαίο. 

δ) Οι ονομασίες των διαφόρων * επιτροπών *που λειτουργούν στο κοινοτικό πλαίσιο γράφονται με μικρό αρχικό: 

_ η μόνιμη επιτροπή απασχόλησης, η επιτροπή προϋπολογισμού, η επιτροπή κανονισμού υπηρεσιακής κατάστασης, η επιτροπή προσωπικού, η μεικτή επιτροπή, η συμβουλευτική επιτροπή, η διαχειριστική επιτροπή 

_Εξαιρούνται: η Επιτροπή Μόνιμων Αντιπροσώπων, η Επιτροπή Πολιτικής και Ασφάλειας και η Μεικτή Επιτροπή του ΕΟΧ. 

ε) Όταν γίνεται αναφορά σε * Συμβούλιο ειδικής σύνθεσης*, γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό καθένας από τους τομείς αρμοδιότητας κάθε σύνθεσης. Παράδειγμα: _ Συμβούλιο Μεταφορών, Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενέργειας_. 

στ) Όταν γίνεται αναφορά στον πλήρη τίτλο κάποιας * γενικής διεύθυνσης *της Επιτροπής, όλοι οι επιμέρους τομείς αρμοδιότητάς της γράφονται * στη γενική με κεφαλαία αρχικά*. Παράδειγμα: Γενική Διεύθυνση Υγείας και Καταναλωτών. Η ίδια πρακτική ακολουθείται και όταν αντί των λέξεων _ Γενική Διεύθυνση _χρησιμοποιείται το αρκτικόλεξο ΓΔ (π.χ.: ΓΔ Οικονομικών και Χρηματοδοτικών Υποθέσεων). 

ζ) Συχνά στα κοινοτικά έγγραφα γίνεται αναφορά σε διάφορες Αρχές (π.χ. Ευρωπαϊκή Αρχή για την Ασφάλεια των Τροφίμων), Κέντρα (π.χ. Τεχνικό Κέντρο Γεωργικής και Αγροτικής Συνεργασίας), Παρατηρητήρια (π.χ. Ευρωπαϊκό Παρατηρητήριο των Φαινομένων Ρατσισμού και Ξενοφοβίας) κ.λπ. Πολλές φορές οι φορείς αυτοί μνημονεύονται στα έγγραφα με την πλήρη ονομασία τους μόνο την πρώτη φορά, ενώ στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιείται απλώς ή λέξη _ Αρχή _(Authority), _ Κέντρο _(Centre) κ.λπ. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές οι εν λόγω λέξεις * πρέπει να γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό *(Η * Α*ρχή αποφάσισε […]• το * Κ*έντρο κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα […] κ.λπ.). 

η) Για τα * αρκτικόλεξα *ισχύουν στην κοινοτική πρακτική οι εξής κανόνες (οι κανόνες αυτοί περιγράφονται και στο κεφάλαιο _ Συντομογραφίες και αρκτικόλεξα_): 

Για τη γραφή των * ξενόγλωσσων αρκτικολέξων *ακολουθείται κατά κανόνα το πρωτότυπο, καθώς τεκμαίρεται ότι ο συντάκτης του έχει ακολουθήσει τους σχετικούς κανόνες του _ Διοργανικού εγχειριδίου _(ωστόσο, όπως επισημαίνεται στο κεφάλαιο _ Συντομογραφίες και αρκτικόλεξα _του τρίτου μέρους του παρόντος Οδηγού, οι κανόνες αυτοί δεν είναι απολύτως συμβατοί με τους αντίστοιχους κανόνες που προβλέπονται στο έγγραφο _ Règles de technique législative_). Οι εν λόγω κανόνες είναι κυρίως οι εξής: 

i) Όσα αρκτικόλεξα αποτελούνται από * μέχρι και πέντε γράμματα γράφονται με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία *_ (FEOGA)_. 

ii) Όσα αποτελούνται από * έξι ή περισσότερα γράμματα γράφονται με το αρχικό κεφαλαίο και με τα υπόλοιπα γράμματα μικρά *_ (Eurostat, Ecofin, Unesco), _εκτός αν δεν προφέρονται, οπότε γράφονται με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία _ (CCAMLR). 

_iii) Ειδική περίπτωση: Τα ξενόγλωσσα * αρκτικόλεξα όρων του εταιρικού δικαίου *_ (plc = public limited company, GmbH = Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung, SpA = società per azioni _κ.λπ.), τα οποία περιλαμβάνονται στις επωνυμίες εμπορικών εταιρειών, δεν υπακούουν φυσικά σε κανέναν από τους προηγούμενους κανόνες και γράφονται ακριβώς όπως στην αντίστοιχη ξένη γλώσσα (π.χ.: _ Barclays Bank plc_). 

Για τη γραφή των * ελληνικών αρκτικολέξων *ακολουθείται ο εξής βασικός κανόνας: 

* Γράφονται με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία χωρίς τελείες, *άσχετα αν το αρκτικόλεξο σχηματίζεται μόνο από τα αρχικά γράμματα των συστατικών του λέξεων ή και από άλλα γράμματα πλην των αρχικών: _ ΔΕΗ, ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΕΛΚΕΠΑ _κ.ο.κ. 

Εξαιρέσεις: 

i) Όταν η προσθήκη και άλλων γραμμάτων στο αρκτικόλεξο, πέραν των αρχικών, δεν γίνεται απλώς και μόνο για λόγους ευφωνίας (δηλαδή για την «ομαλότερη» προφορά του αρκτικολέξου, όπως φερειπείν έγινε στα προαναφερόμενα παραδείγματα _ ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΕΛΚΕΠΑ_), αλλά για τη * διάκριση νεοσχηματιζόμενου αρκτικολέξου από όμοιο προϋφιστάμενο*, τότε τα πρόσθετα «διακριτικά» γράμματα γράφονται μικρά. Στην εξαίρεση αυτή εμπίπτουν πολλά αρκτικόλεξα που χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνά στα κοινοτικά έγγραφα, όπως: ΕΤΕπ (Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων, για διάκριση από την Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος), ΚΚΕρ (Κοινό Κέντρο Ερευνών, για διάκριση από το Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας), ΕΤαΕ (Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Επενδύσεων, για διάκριση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων και την Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος), ΕνΔΤΚ (εναρμονισμένος δείκτης τιμών καταναλωτή, για διάκριση από τον εθνικό δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή), ΑΕγχΠ (ακαθάριστο εγχώριο προϊόν, για διάκριση από το ακαθάριστο εθνικό προϊόν), ΕθνΚΤ [εθνικές κεντρικές τράπεζες, για διάκριση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα (βλ. άρθρο 10 του πρωτοκόλλου για το καταστατικό του Ευρωπαϊκού Συστήματος Κεντρικών Τραπεζών και της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας, το οποίο προσαρτάται στη συνθήκη ΕΚ)] κ.ο.κ. 

ii) Γράφονται με μικρό γράμμα τα στοιχεία του αρκτικολέξου τα οποία αντιστοιχούν σε * αρχικό άρθρου *(_ ΕτΠ: Επιτροπή των Περιφερειών, ΤτΕ: Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, ΣτΕ: Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας _κ.ο.κ.). 

iii) Γράφονται με μικρά γράμματα (πλην του κεφαλαίου αρχικού) τα αρκτικόλεξα που έχουν ως πρώτο συστατικό/συνθετικό το *  ‹Ευρ› *(_ Ευρατόμ, Ευρωπόλ _κ.ο.κ.). 

iv) Γράφονται με μικρά γράμματα (πλην, ενδεχομένως, του κεφαλαίου αρχικού) τα αρκτικόλεξα που έχουν ενταχθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο ως κανονικές λέξεις (ουσιαστικά) ξένης προέλευσης, χωρίς ενίοτε ο μέσος χρήστης της γλώσσας να συνειδητοποιεί το γεγονός ότι οι λέξεις αυτές σχηματίστηκαν αρχικά ως αρκτικόλεξα [_ λέιζερ, ραντάρ, Ναζί, Γκεστάπο _(ή _ Γκεσταπό_), _ Μπενελούξ _κ.ο.κ.]. 

θ) Τέλος, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα για καταρχήν χρήση μικρού αρχικού στα κοινά ονόματα (με την επιφύλαξη των εξαιρέσεων που προαναφέρθηκαν), χρησιμοποιούνται μικρά αρχικά για τα περισσότερα κοινά ονόματα (όρους) που συναντάμε στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, όπως, ενδεικτικά, για τους ακόλουθους: _ αρμόδια για τον προϋπολογισμό αρχή, διάσκεψη κορυφής, σύνοδος κορυφής, διαρθρωτικά ταμεία, δικαιοσύνη και εσωτερικές υποθέσεις, διοικητικό συμβούλιο (εταιρειών), ευρωπαϊκή πολιτιστική πρωτεύουσα, ευρωπαϊκό έτος περιβάλλοντος, ευρωπαϊκό νομισματικό σύστημα, κανονισμός υπηρεσιακής κατάστασης, κοινή γεωργική πολιτική, κοινό δασμολόγιο, κοινή εξωτερική πολιτική και πολιτική ασφάλειας, κοινοτικό πλαίσιο στήριξης, μεσογειακά ολοκληρωμένα προγράμματα, νέο κοινοτικό μέσο, όργανο, πολυϊνική συμφωνία, πράξη προσχώρησης, προϋπολογισμός, συμφωνία, σύμφωνο, σύσταση _κ.ο.κ.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2010)

Είναι εξαιρετικό έργο αναφοράς, αναμφίβολα θα πυροδοτήσει γόνιμες συζητήσεις για τις γλωσσικές προδιαγραφές που θέτει (ή δεν θέτει) και, επίσης αναμφίβολα, θα επηρεάσει και γενικότερα την ορθογραφία.

Ως προς το κομμάτι των κεφαλαίων/πεζών (με ξενίζουν αυτά τα «μικρά», ιδίως σε κανονιστικό κείμενο, αλλά _de gustibus_...), από την πρώτη γρήγορη ανάγνωση θα ήθελα να επισημάνω τρία σημεία:



nickel said:


> δ) [....]
> Όταν όμως τα εθνικά ή τα πατριδωνυμικά έχουν θέση * επιθέτου*, γράφονται στα κοινοτικά κείμενα με μικρό αρχικό (αντίθετη είναι η πρακτική που ακολουθείται συχνά στην Ελλάδα ως προς το θέμα αυτό*): Ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής είναι γνωστός * πορτογάλος *πολιτικός. Ορισμένοι * θεσσαλοί *βουλευτές δεν συμφώνησαν με το έργο ανασύστασης της Κάρλας. ​


Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να ακολουθήσω από τώρα αυτή τη σύσταση και στα δικά μου κείμενα. Ελπίζω και προσβλέπω στη διαπίδυση από τα κοινοτικά έγγραφα... :)


nickel said:


> θ) οι ονομασίες * επιστημονικών και εκπαιδευτικών θεσμών και ιδρυμάτων: *η Ακαδημία Αθηνών, το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο, το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο​


Εδώ, ίσως επειδή δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη σε κοινοτικά κείμενα, δεν ρυθμίζεται κτγμ η χρήση των κεφαλαίων σε περιπτώσεις συντομογραφικής αναφοράς σε εκπαιδευτικούς θεσμούς και ιδρύματα: το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών ή το πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών; Το Σικάγο Γιουνιβέρσιτι, το Πανεπιστήμιο του Σικάγου, το πανεπιστήμιο του Σικάγου ή το πανεπιστήμιο Σικάγο Γιουνιβέρσιτι;

Επίσης, πάλι επειδή είναι ίσως εκτός συνήθους αντικειμένου των κοινοτικών κειμένων, δεν ρυθμίζεται επαρκώς η εμβέλεια του όρου _εκπαιδευτικοί θεσμοί και ιδρύματα_. Η γραφή με κεφαλαία στο _Γενικών Λυκείων και Ημερησίων ΕΠΑΛ_ (βλ. στο εισαγωγικό άρθρο του νήματος) προκύπτει σαφώς αδικαιολόγητη (αφού πρόκειται για γενική αναφορά), αλλά φαίνεται σωστή η γραφή π.χ. _17ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο «Έλλη Αλεξίου»_. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο με αυτή την ερμηνεία.


nickel said:


> η) Για τα * αρκτικόλεξα *ισχύουν στην κοινοτική πρακτική:[...]
> Για τη γραφή των * ελληνικών αρκτικολέξων *ακολουθείται ο εξής βασικός κανόνας: [...]
> iv) Γράφονται με μικρά γράμματα (πλην, ενδεχομένως, του κεφαλαίου αρχικού) τα αρκτικόλεξα που έχουν ενταχθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο ως κανονικές λέξεις (ουσιαστικά) ξένης προέλευσης, χωρίς ενίοτε ο μέσος χρήστης της γλώσσας να συνειδητοποιεί το γεγονός ότι οι λέξεις αυτές σχηματίστηκαν αρχικά ως αρκτικόλεξα [_ λέιζερ, ραντάρ, Ναζί, Γκεστάπο _(ή _ Γκεσταπό_), _ Μπενελούξ _κ.ο.κ.]. ​


Εδώ, απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρήση του κεφαλαίου στην επισημασμένη λέξη. Θα γραφτεί δηλαδή σε ένα κείμενο (με βάση και την οδηγία στην πρώτη παραπομπή που έκανα πιο πάνω): _ο αμερικανός πρεσβευτής συνάντησε στο Βερολίνο τον Ναζί ομολογό του_;


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ, απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρήση του κεφαλαίου στην επισημασμένη λέξη. Θα γραφτεί δηλαδή σε ένα κείμενο (με βάση και την οδηγία στην πρώτη παραπομπή που έκανα πιο πάνω): _ο αμερικανός πρεσβευτής συνάντησε στο Βερολίνο τον Ναζί ομολογό του_;



Όχι, δεν προκύπτει αυτό. Εδώ λέει ότι η λέξη θα γραφτεί Ναζί ή ναζί (σύμφωνα με τους γενικούς κανόνες) και όχι ΝΑΖΙ. Άρα: το Δίστομο το έκαψαν οι Ναζί, ο ναζί πρεσβευτής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Είναι αρκετές οι λεπτομέρειες στις οδηγίες του Οδηγού που μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε (μου άρεσε π.χ. η αναφορά στη μεταφορά της διαμάχης για το κεφαλαίο αρχικό του _Internet_ στα ελληνικά: _διαδίκτυο_ ή _Διαδίκτυο_;).

Θα ήθελα πάντως να κάνω μια γενική τοποθέτηση: Δύο είναι τα κυριότερα πράγματα που πρέπει να προσέξουμε αν θέλουμε να συγκροτήσουν αυτές οι οδηγίες ένα σύστημα και να γίνουν έτσι ένας πραγματικά χρήσιμος μπούσουλας:

(1) Ότι οι οδηγίες θα δείχνουν *συνέπεια* και ότι θα τις εφαρμόζουμε με συνέπεια (ιδίως μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο). Θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τις πολλές εξαιρέσεις. Μια διαδεδομένη αλλά «αντικανονική» χρήση ή κάποια παραδείγματα στο ΛΚΝ μπορεί να μας βάζουν σε πειρασμούς. Αξίζει να τα φέρνουμε εδώ και να τα κρίνουμε. Δυστυχώς (ή, εδώ, ευτυχώς), δεν είναι εύκολο να μετρήσουμε τη χρήση αφού οι μηχανές δεν κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα σε πεζά και κεφαλαία.

(2) Το κεφαλαίο αρχικό κάνει συχνά μια λέξη να διαφέρει από τη λέξη γραμμένη με πεζό αρχικό. Όταν αναρωτιόμαστε αν θα βάλουμε κεφαλαίο ή πεζό, ας σκεφτούμε αν κάνει *διαφορά στη σημασία*. Πολλές φορές θα μας δώσει την απάντηση. Π.χ. _το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών_. Φαίνεται ότι είναι ονομασία ιδρύματος, έστω κι αν δεν είναι η πλήρης. Ακόμα κι αν γράψεις «Πέρασα κι εγώ από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας», νομίζω ότι του πηγαίνει το κεφαλαίο, επειδή με πεζό θα έδινες την εντύπωση ότι η Αθήνα έχει ένα μόνο πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα. Όταν γράφεις «το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας» ή «το Καποδιστριακό» ή «το Μέγαρο», για τον συνομιλητή σου με το κεφαλαίο ρίχνεις αμέσως τον προβολέα στο ένα και μοναδικό που έχεις στο νου σου (και που ελπίζεις να έχει και ο άλλος).

Για τα _Έλληνας, έλληνας, ελληνικός, ελληνικά, ελληνική_ ή _Ελληνική_:
Η συνέπεια μετρά πάνω από τη σαφήνεια (καθότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη σε καταλάβουν αν γράψεις «Ομιλείτε τη γαλλική;»). Θέλω να πω, ότι αν δω τον Σαραντάκο να γράφει «ο Ισπανός πρωθυπουργός», θα τον διορθώσω γιατί ξέρω ότι κανονικά θα έγραφε «ο ισπανός πρωθυπουργός» — ενώ εγώ το αντίθετο. Είναι προφανές ότι εδώ έχουμε ένα φαινόμενο σαν τις ορθογραφικές διπλοτυπίες και κάποιοι βρίσκονται πιο κοντά στο μέλλον από άλλους. Ωστόσο, ας μην αγνοήσουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα συνέπειας:
_Ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής είναι *Πορτογάλος*._
_Ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής είναι γνωστός *πορτογάλος* πολιτικός._
_Θα υπάρχει διερμηνεία από τα *αγγλικά* και τα *γαλλικά* προς τα *ελληνικά*. _
_Τα *αγγλικά* τραγούδια μού αρέσουν περισσότερο από τα *ελληνικά*._

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε ουσιαστικά και επίθετα, στη δεύτερη όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> (2) Το κεφαλαίο αρχικό κάνει συχνά μια λέξη να διαφέρει από τη λέξη γραμμένη με πεζό αρχικό. Όταν αναρωτιόμαστε αν θα βάλουμε κεφαλαίο ή πεζό, ας σκεφτούμε αν κάνει *διαφορά στη σημασία*. Πολλές φορές θα μας δώσει την απάντηση. Π.χ. _το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών_. Φαίνεται ότι είναι ονομασία ιδρύματος, έστω κι αν δεν είναι η πλήρης. Ακόμα κι αν γράψεις «Πέρασα κι εγώ από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας», νομίζω ότι του πηγαίνει το κεφαλαίο, επειδή με πεζό θα έδινες την εντύπωση ότι η Αθήνα έχει ένα μόνο πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα. Όταν γράφεις «το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας» ή «το Καποδιστριακό» ή «το Μέγαρο», για τον συνομιλητή σου με το κεφαλαίο ρίχνεις αμέσως τον προβολέα στο ένα και μοναδικό που έχεις στο νου σου (και που ελπίζεις να έχει και ο άλλος).


Αυτό όμως εισάγει έναν παράγοντα υποκειμενικότητας, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι όπου σπέρνουμε υποκειμενικότητα, θερίζουμε τριβή (π.χ. λόγω διαφορετικής προσέγγισης στο θέμα, μπορεί να πλακωθούν ένας μεταφραστής με έναν επιμελητή — και να έχουν κι οι δυο δίκιο από την πλευρά τους). Το ΛΚΝ π.χ. δίνει παράδειγμα «ιστορία της Τέχνης». Ναι, αλλά τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε και «καθηγητής Ιστορίας» (κι όχι με πεζό που το 'χει);


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2010)

Τον καθηγητή πολλοί τον γράφουν «καθηγητή Ιστορίας». Έτσι λέει το ένα σύστημα: τα μαθήματα με κεφαλαίο. Το ΛΚΝ είναι γεμάτο αντιφάσεις σ' αυτό το θέμα. Ταυτόχρονα, η τάση πάει προς το μέρος της πεζοποίησης. Στη διαδρομή μιας κατάστασης σαν αυτή, οι αντιφάσεις θα είναι αναπόφευκτα πολλές. Αρκεί να μη γεμίζουμε το δικό μας γραπτό με πάρα πολλές από δαύτες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Προσθέτω από τη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_ του Γ. Παπαναστασίου (14.3):

*Το αρκτικό γράμμα στις σύνθετες λέξεις*

Στις σύνθετες λέξεις εφαρμόζονται οι ακόλουθοι κανόνες:

(α) Τα παρατακτικά σύνθετα γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρκτικό γράμμα, όταν και τα δύο συνθετικά είναι κύρια ονόματα, π.χ. _Σάββατο + Κυριακή > Σαββατοκύριακο._

(β) Τα προσδιοριστικά σύνθετα γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρκτικό γράμμα, όταν το προσδιοριζόμενο συνθετικό είναι κύριο όνομα, π.χ. _τρελός + Αντώνης > Τρελαντώνης, κουτσός + Φλεβάρης > Κουτσοφλέβαρος, τσίκνα + Πέμπτη > Τσικνοπέμπτη._ Όταν το προσδιοριζόμενο συνθετικό δεν είναι κύριο όνομα, το προσδιοριστικό σύνθετο γράφεται με πεζό, π.χ._ Σάββατο + βράδυ > σαββατόβραδο._

(γ) Τα κτητικά και τα αντικειμενικά σύνθετα, είτε κάποιο από τα συνθετικά είναι κύριο όνομα είτε όχι, γράφονται με πεζό αρκτικό γράμμα, όταν η ιδιότητα που εκφράζεται δεν αποδίδεται σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, σύνολο προσώπων κτλ., π.χ._ γαλανομάτης, κατσικοκλέφτης, φιλέλληνας._ Όταν όμως η ιδιότητα που εκφράζεται αποδίδεται σε συγκεκριμένο ιστορικό ή λογοτεχνικό πρόσωπο, το σύνθετο γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρκτικό γράμμα, π.χ._ Κοκκινογένης, Λεοντόκαρδος, Χαρτοπαίκτης._

(δ) Στα σύνθετα με κύριο όνομα και προτακτικό, το προτακτικό γράφεται με πεζό αρκτικό γράμμα, το κύριο όνομα με κεφαλαίο και ανάμεσά τους σημειώνεται πάντοτε ενωτικό, π.χ._ παπα-Κώστας, μπαρμπα-Θανάσης._ Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα χαλαρά σύνθετα, π.χ. _τρελο-Μαρία_.

Όταν δεν σημειώνεται ενωτικό, η σύνθετη λέξη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, π.χ._ Μεγαλέξανδρος, Μπαρμπαθανάσης, Μαστροδημήτρης· Παλιογερμαναράδες._​


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 17, 2010)

Συνεπώς, τελικά έχουμε Βορειοελλαδίτες και Στερεοελλαδίτες, ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Βορειοελλαδίτες και Στερεοελλαδίτες. Αυτά είναι εύκολα. Με το _σαββατοκύριακο_ έχω πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια, που το γράφω με πεζό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προσθέτω από τη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_ του Γ. Παπαναστασίου (14.3):(γ) Τα κτητικά και τα αντικειμενικά σύνθετα, είτε κάποιο από τα συνθετικά είναι κύριο όνομα είτε όχι, γράφονται με πεζό αρκτικό γράμμα, όταν η ιδιότητα που εκφράζεται δεν αποδίδεται σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, σύνολο προσώπων κτλ., π.χ._ γαλανομάτης, κατσικοκλέφτης, φιλέλληνας._ [...]
> (δ) Στα σύνθετα με κύριο όνομα και προτακτικό [...]
> Όταν δεν σημειώνεται ενωτικό, η σύνθετη λέξη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, π.χ._ [...]Παλιογερμαναράδες._​



Κατά πώς φαίνεται, η εφαρμογή του κανόνα είναι δύσκολη και για τον συντάκτη του. Θα γράψει, άραγε, «Βαράτε τους, τους Παλιογερμαναράδες»; Με κεφαλαίο βάσει του δ); Σίγουρα; Μήπως πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί η παράγραφος γ) και να δώσει παλιογερμαναράδες;


----------



## argyro (May 28, 2012)

Έχω να προσθέσω μερικές απορίες στο νήμα, γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη.

Οι επιστήμες γράφονται με κεφαλαίο, οκ. Όταν όμως αναφερόμαστε στη νευτώνεια φυσική, τα γράφουμε και τα δύο με κεφαλαίο; Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την κλασική φυσική; 

Επίσης, όταν η φράση μου λέει "με ακόμα πιο πολύπλοκα μαθηματικά" και αναφέρεται στην επιστήμη, τι κάνω εκεί; Κεφαλαίο πάλι; (τι μπέρδεμα...)

Και κάτι ακόμα: όταν μιλάμε για θεωρίες τι κάνουμε; Π.χ. θεωρία των τιμών, θεωρία του χάους κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Αργυρώ, (για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους που αναφέρεις) εγώ τα γράφω με πεζά. :)


----------



## argyro (May 28, 2012)

Να προσθέσω τότε και κάτι ακόμα: στην περίπτωση των Οικονομικών να υποθέσω ότι γράφονται με κεφαλαίο όταν αναφέρονται έτσι (Οικονομικά), αλλά όταν λέμε "οικονομική επιστήμη" χρειάζεται κεφαλαίο κάπου;

Υ.Γ. Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του πεζού στα παραπάνω. Οι κανόνες πάντως είναι πολύ γενικοί για να καλύψουν κάθε λεπτομέρεια που μας προκύπτει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Προτιμώ την οικονομική επιστήμη παντού με πεζά...


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βορειοελλαδίτες και Στερεοελλαδίτες. Αυτά είναι εύκολα. Με το _σαββατοκύριακο_ έχω πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια, που το γράφω με πεζό.


Νομίζω ότι το σαββατοκύριακο καλώς γράφεται με πεζό. Προσδιορίζει περισσότερο το τέλος τής εβδομάδας, το διήμερο αργίας (κατά το weekend). Σε περίπτωση που έχει άλλη νοηματική χροιά θα μπορούσε να αναλυθεί σε "Σάββατο και Κυριακή".


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 29, 2012)

> Α. Τα κοινά ονόματα που δηλώνουν ιδιότητες, αξιώματα ή τίτλους προσώπων (π.χ., πρόεδρος, πρωθυπουργός, υπουργός, βουλευτής, επίτροπος, γενικός διευθυντής, διευθυντής, προϊστάμενος, καθηγητής, σύμβουλος κ.ο.κ.) γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό αρχικό, εκτός αν λέξεις αυτού του είδους αποτελούν τμήμα λεκτικού συνόλου όλες οι λέξεις του οποίου πρέπει, για άλλους λόγους, να γράφονται με κεφαλαία αρχικά (π.χ.: Συμβούλιο Υπουργών: ονομασία οργάνου διεθνούς οργανισμού, άρα η λέξη υπουργός με κεφαλαίο αρχικό). Η κεφαλαιογράφηση του αρχικού γράμματος των λέξεων αυτού του είδους δεν έχει γλωσσικό έρεισμα. Τα διάφορα εξωγλωσσικά —ιδεολογικά— κριτήρια που προβάλλονται σχετικά (π.χ. ένδειξη σεβασμού ή πρόσδοση κύρους στον φορέα του αξιώματος) δεν θα πρέπει να καθορίζουν τις αποφάσεις μας σε ζητήματα καθαρά γλωσσικού χαρακτήρα. Τέλος, η πρακτική της μη κεφαλαιογράφησης του αρχικού γράμματος αυτών των λέξεων κερδίζει έδαφος και στην Ελλάδα, αφού εφαρμόζεται ήδη ευρέως στον Τύπο, πράγμα που συμβάλλει στη διαμόρφωση ισχυρής σχετικής τάσης από το σύνολο των χρηστών της γλώσσας. *Ωστόσο, κατ’ εξαίρεση και για ιστορικούς λόγους (συνέχιση πολυετούς πάγιας πρακτικής), τα κοινά ονόματα αυτού του είδους γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό στα σημεία των υπογραφών (νομοθετικών πράξεων, επιστολών κ.λπ.), καθώς και στις επικεφαλίδες, στο σημείο στο οποίο προσδιορίζεται ο συντάκτης/αποστολέας του εγγράφου, της επιστολής κ.λπ.*




Πολλοί βάζουν κεφαλαίο γράμμα σε κοινά ονόματα που δηλώνουν αξιώματα ή τίτλους μέσα στο κείμενο εξαιτίας της "πολυετούς πάγιας πρακτικής". Σε κρατικά ή άλλα έγγραφα και έντυπα, στον χώρο της υπογραφής γράφεται λ.χ. οι Βουλευτές, ο Πρόεδρος, τα Μέλη, ο Διευθυντής,η Τριμελής Επιτροπή κ.άλ. Έτσι μένει η εντύπωση ότι τα αξιώματα ή οι τίτλοι αυτοί πρέπει να γράφονται με κεφαλαίο.

*Ερώτηση*: 'Οπως γράφει η Γραμματική ΟΕΔΒ οι τιμητικοί τίτλοι (π.χ. Σεβασμιότατος) γράφονται με κεφαλαίο. Με τους επίτιμους τι κάνουμε; Π.χ. O *Επίτιμος Πρόεδρος *της Νέας Δημοκρατίας αλλά ο *πρόεδρος *της Νέας Δημοκρατίας; 
Από το ΛΚΝ... άρτζι μπούρτζι και λουλάς!
_επίτιμος -η -ο [epítimos] Ε5 : (για πρόσ.) που του έχει απονεμηθεί τιμητικά ένας συγκεκριμένος τίτλος (ο οποίος αναφέρεται στη συνέχεια) όχι όμως και τα σχετικά δικαιώματα ή καθήκοντα: ~ *δημότης *μιας πόλης / *διδάκτορας* μιας ανώτατης σχολής / *πρόεδρος *ενός κόμματος / *αρχηγός*. Επίτιμο μέλος ενός συλλόγου / του σωματείου. Ο *Πρόεδρος *της Δημοκρατίας ανακηρύχθηκε *επίτιμο μέλος *της Aκαδημίας Aθηνών. _


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Νομίζω ότι το σαββατοκύριακο καλώς γράφεται με πεζό. Προσδιορίζει περισσότερο το τέλος τής εβδομάδας, το διήμερο αργίας (κατά το weekend). Σε περίπτωση που έχει άλλη νοηματική χροιά θα μπορούσε να αναλυθεί σε "Σάββατο και Κυριακή".



*σαββατοκύριακο ή Σαββατοκύριακο; 
*Διήμερο το γράφω όταν δεν χωράει στους υπότιτλους. Άλλο 14, η μισή σειρά, κι άλλο 7 γράμματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2012)

Πριν από λίγες μέρες, έπεσα πάνω σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες στην ΕΤ1. Μετά από λίγο διαπίστωσα ότι κάθε δεύτερη λέξη είχε αποδοθεί από τον μεταφραστή με κεφαλαίο: η Δάδα, η Λαμπαδηδρομία κλπ. κλπ. Με ενόχλησε τόσο πολύ το θέαμα, που μετά από τρία λεπτά άλλαξα κανάλι. Παράκληση προς υποτιτλιστές: Όταν βλέπετε κεφαλαίο στο πρωτότυπο, μην το μεταφέρετε τυφλά στη μετάφρασή σας :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν βλέπετε κεφαλαίο στο πρωτότυπο, μην το μεταφέρετε τυφλά στη μετάφρασή σας :)


Ιδίως αν μεταφράζετε από τη γερμανική γλώσσα!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 30, 2016)

Καλησπέρα! Αν το έχετε ήδη αναφέρει, πράγμα πολύ πιθανό, ζητώ συγγνώμη. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να γραφτεί με αρχικά κεφαλαία η σύναψη: Θερινή Ώρα Ανατολικής Ευρώπης; Εγώ θα το έγραφα: θερινή ώρα ανατολικής Ευρώπης. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2016)

Μόνο ως επικεφαλίδα καταλόγου ή κάτι τέτοιο μπορώ να το φανταστώ με κεφαλαία. Σε κανονικό ρέοντα λόγο όχι, δεν έχει λόγο να γραφτεί έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2016)

Θα το έγραφα με κεφαλαία αρχικά στο πλαίσιο των ζωνών ώρας που στην αγγλική σελίδα της Wikipedia έχει με κεφαλαία όλους αυτούς τους όρους, τόσο στο κείμενο όσο και στους πίνακες, δείχνοντας τα γράμματα από τα οποία σχηματίζονται οι αντίστοιχες συντομογραφίες:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC+03:00
ενώ στο ίδιο κείμενο της ελληνικής βικιπαίδειας ο πίνακας έχει κεφαλαία αρχικά, το κείμενο όχι:
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC+03:00

Αν στο κείμενο είχαμε κεφαλαία αρχικά, θα ξέραμε κάθε φορά ότι μιλάμε για κάτι συγκεκριμένο, για μια από τις ζώνες ώρας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 30, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2016)

Το θέμα είναι αν (ή πού) η Ώρα Ελλάδας είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την ώρα Ελλάδας. Αν ναι, τότε τα υπόλοιπα έπονται φυσιολογικά...


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2016)

Βεβαίως. Η «ώρα Ελλάδας» είναι αυτό που λέει μια εκφωνήτρια πριν μας πει την ώρα ενώ η (Θερινή) Ώρα Ανατολικής Ευρώπης μπορεί να είναι όρος.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ώρα_Ανατολικής_Ευρώπης


----------

